# Which army for a beginner



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi i have always wanted to start fantasy But I'm at wondered which army to start with. i like Empire.VC.or dark elfs but am open to others.i won't be playing the game that much so it is mainly about the painting the models and the fluff .


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The empire is a very colourful army, fluffy with lots of regimental troops from many provinces, monsters with feathers and furs...I can see lots of fun from the Knightly orders too. With a couple of boxes of regimental troops and a mounted Captain you could have a good starting point for painting and even playing if you'll ever feel that way


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Not sure about the other two but I would avoid Vampires. They are a very expensive army to build as they rely on large numbers to be effective.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd say whichever one you like the looks of most.

You'll have more enjoyment painting them and be more driven on it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

VanAlberict said:


> I'd say whichever one you like the looks of most.
> 
> You'll have more enjoyment painting them and be more driven on it.


My thoughts exactly.

Fantasy armies are almost always larger than 40K armies; even a small elite Fantasy army has more models in it.

Because Fantasy models rank up the models in a unit will usually look identical or at least very similar.

So, you need to pick an army that you like the look of, because you will be painting many of the same model.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I have decided to go Warriors of choas (even though they not up there) Because there Choas Vikings. What is the best way to start a WoC army?


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

I started with 1lord/hero,and a box of core


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

revilo44 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I have decided to go Warriors of choas (even though they not up there) Because there Choas Vikings. What is the best way to start a WoC army?


For a decent starting force, you're probably looking at ~1000pts since you're required to have a general and 3 units. A character of some type and the battalion aren't a bad option but if you don't want the marauders it is sort of a waste.

For starters I'd say 2 boxes of Warriors (for mixing up unit size as you finagle points) , a box of knights, a box of hounds (to make 2 units of 5), and a character. With no marks and minimal equipment upgrades you're looking at around 900pts. Throw in some marks and toys and you have a good base towards a 1000pt army.

Here's just one example:
Level 2 Sorcerer: Mark of Nurgle, Talisman of Endurance, Dragonhelm, Biting Blade - 205
24 Warriors: Mark of Nurgle, Shields, Full Command, Standard of Discipline - 453
5 Hounds: Vanguard - 40
5 Hounds: Vanguard - 40
5 Knights: Mark of Khorne, Ensorcelled Weapons, Full Command, Gleaming Pennant - 260
TOTAL - 998

That's a pretty basic build and not to many people play that small a game anymore. But it's a good starting force and will help you learn the ins and outs of the game (minus the shooting phase  )

After that you can look to expanding your army to some of the cool shiny stuff like Skullcrushers, Hellcannons, Dragon Ogres, etc.

Of course, a lot of what you add to your army will depend on what you want it to do.


----------

